# Kennel Craze



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like he needs a lot of exercise. Like jogging with him, or possibly having him run while you bike. They make fixtures for bikes which allow you to do this safely. He needs to get that energy out of his system.

Keep in mind that what many people consider biting, is just an energetic GR playing.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

What do you do with him during the day? Does he run like that outside? Does he fetch or have games he likes to play? It sounds like he has too much energy for his own good. Biting from rough play is normal at our house. It takes a lot of work to calm some down.

He doesn't sound like a mean dog but it does sound like he needs a lot of time spent with him. It's very unfair to think of him being judged by a bite during play.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I just got a call from the rescue group---they will not adopt him out. Period. 

I get their choice---in my mind---my heart is not on board yet-----yes he does need exercise---he also needs social skills.

My choices just became limited, a. put him down, or b. take him myself--the rescue group will not. 

This is not the dogs fault--it is peoples fault---grrrrrrrr---he is not mean at all---it is more like ADD. 

I have figured out his signals and can quiet him before he goes off on a barking rampage. Can just ordinary dog owners do this? 

How long does it take to bring a dog around after being locked in a laundry room for most his life? Can it be done? 

>>>>insert your favorite cuss word here>>>>>>


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Gosh, what a horrible situation. Now I would think that if you're making this much headway in such a short time, that surely he can vastly improve. The poor guy has had NO TRAINING! I remember how zonker eyed wild Lucky was and is as a puppy. I don't think its just grown out of.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I guess I'm confused. You say he bit someone in rough play so now he is labeled as a biter? He is not vicious/or food/toy aggressive, just wild and crazy with no social skills. He is a bit wild in the house running like a banshee when you come in? 

Where are you located?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> I guess I'm confused. You say he bit someone in rough play so now he is labeled as a biter? He is not vicious/or food/toy aggressive, just wild and crazy with no social skills. He is a bit wild in the house running like a banshee when you come in?
> Where are you located?


All my thoughts, too.

I'd take the dog....except I think they're across the country from me....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Where are you located? What state?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It is a little more involved that I have made it sound I guess---I have talked to the owners that turned him in--and they were either determined to get rid of him THAT day--one way or another---so that makes you wonder. 

I have gotten 2 stories from them over the bite--one was too rough play and the other that he was provoked---so who knows. 

I do know they kept him locked in the laundry room since the bite--six months ago. 

When I say he gets excited--I don't me playful excited. I am the only one not scared of him--sometimes just me changing channels on tv will set him off--and it is an alarm bark--

He has backed my 12 in a corner more than once--just barking barking barking--and god help you if someone comes over---when I finally get him out side--he starts running around in circles chasing his tail. He does not seem to hear me or care--

I really do get the need for social skills---I do not blame the dog--It is the people that make me mad. 

Whenever you deal with rescues like this you know you might not have whole story.

He seems okay as long as everything is very quiet--but sometimes even the phone ringing sets him off again--and it is very hard to get him to settle down --

sigh---No one wants to see him put down--but we can't adopt him to just an ordinary family. 

It would have to be a professional who could and would work at rehabilitating him. Thus the problem: volume. This group alone has saved and placed over 150 dogs this year, plus the ones we still have in foster. That is a bunch of work for one small group. 

This is why I am not going to breed my girl. It would break my heart if one of her babies ended up in a situation like this. 

I know changing homes and all is hard on dogs--and it can take a couple months to fully adjust, but think I should be seeing some progress after a week---he is a little better--but still very unpredictable.

Again--sigh---


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I still say if I were anywhere near you, I'd take him....


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

What exercise does the dog get in a day? So many questions because your dog sounds just like Tabitha when we got her. Just unsocialized and out of control. It takes a LOT of work and time and I hate to say it doesn't sound like he's getting it. I think there are people on the forum who could help get him to a place who could help him if you let them know what part of the country you're located. Don't let him get put down.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> What exercise does the dog get in a day? So many questions because your dog sounds just like Tabitha when we got her. Just unsocialized and out of control. It takes a LOT of work and time and I hate to say it doesn't sound like he's getting it. I think there are people on the forum who could help get him to a place who could help him if you let them know what part of the country you're located. Don't let him get put down.


I agree.....and I would gladly take him in... But I seem to remember njb being back east somewhere...


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm going to out on a limb here and express my thoughts. But the way this foster acts - well, I'm wondering if he may have been kicked in the head by the former owners? He just doesn't sound ... normal. Wild is wild, but changing the TV channel??? I think there is a short circuit in that pup's brain and it just may have been from abuse. Just my $.03 worth.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> I'm going to out on a limb here and express my thoughts. But the way this foster acts - well, I'm wondering if he may have been kicked in the head by the former owners? He just doesn't sound ... normal. Wild is wild, but changing the TV channel??? I think there is a short circuit in that pup's brain and it just may have been from abuse. Just my $.03 worth.


Whether he was kicked in the head, abused, or just neglected, it's not the dogs fault. And if he's been locked in a laundry room for 6 months, I think he's just not used to people and attention.

I want him and I don't even know what he looks like.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am in Houston, Texas. 

I do play with them and walk them--it is allot for one person to manage 3 dogs. Good news is we thing my other foster has new family! He goes to meet them in the morning. 


We have wondered about neurological damage because of such fits over such small things--it is the unpredictable nature of it that bothers me. 

Come to think of it--when I went to pick up the dog last week--the man's arm was all bandaged up and in a sling--and they sure were in a hurry to get the dog out of the house---it might not be related--but If I was a betting person I would bet on more abuse of this dog than they will ever admit too. 

The rescue group has by laws that they can't adopt a dog with a known bitting issue--it is all that legal cover your rear stuff---

I have been around a lot of dogs but I have just never seen one so off balance. Where is Cesar when I need him?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rick if you saw him you'd melt. He is freaking GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! I saw a pic'y. I want to help this dog, but I cannot personal witness his behavior when he is in Texas and I am in Florida.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Heck....let's get a transport chain going. :lol: I'll meet ya in Oregon....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is his dogster link for the rest of you, sorry I forgot to post it:

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=412807


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

njb - could you post a picture? Thanks to AquaClara, I would love to see him - and so would Rick! Wonder how much to ship a dog to Renton?


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Okay - got beat to the punch - ignor previous post.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Honestly, if I had a way to get him, I'd take him. I work from home and have the time and patience to work with him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rick are you serious? Truly? B/c if you are, that can be arranged.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

$300 plus the price of a crate (about $75) to fly the dog

GR-UR (GR underground railroad) run? Free.

Dog's life saved? Priceless.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Went to dogster and - whoa! He could be a brother to our Tabitha - he looks just like her! Spooky ... she was a wild, wild thing too until about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Rick - Have you talked to your family about this? Do you really truly want to do this? Are you prepared to take such a wildchild on?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Rick are you serious? Truly? B/c if you are, that can be arranged.


I'd love to take him in....he's a beautiful dog. I want another dog. There's talk he needs to be put down, and I think I could do good for him....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> Rick - Have you talked to your family about this? Do you really truly want to do this? Are you prepared to take such a wildchild on?


Oh yeah......should probably clear it with the wife, huh?

I don't know, I made it through a wildchild teenage daughter. Can't imagine he'd be any worse...


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, if you want the dog, we need to get a fund raiser going to help with the shipping. mblonde and I will contribute.

Must save the dog!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> I just got a call from the rescue group---they will not adopt him out. Period.
> 
> I get their choice---in my mind---my heart is not on board yet-----yes he does need exercise---he also needs social skills.
> 
> ...



Where are you located at?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldencrazy said:


> Well, if you want the dog, we need to get a fund raiser going to help with the shipping. mblonde and I will contribute.
> Must save the dog!


Airlines will give discounts...... for rescues.... The price for Morgan ended up being half the price then when I first called......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is one potentially very lucky dog, ending up in our "hands"


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

AquaClara and MM - If Rick goes through with this what are the steps?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well the current holder of the dog must book a flight and get a correctly sized crate of the right style with acceptable dishes (usually included). Bargain Hound crated at Petsmart work fine and are cheap. I fly dogs all the time.

The dog needs a health certificate for travel from a vet (easy as pie) and proof of rabies. HC is within 10 days of flight. Allow about $30.

Shipper pays shipping cost when the dog is dropped off at airport, usually at Air Cargo.

So we would collect funds and send them to the current holder of the dog.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> Well, if you want the dog, we need to get a fund raiser going to help with the shipping. mblonde and I will contribute.
> Must save the dog!


My wife just told me to do it. My kids are standing behind me reading along, telling me they want him...

I'm 100% in favor of this if it works.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

njb - Does Rick have to pay an adoption fee even though they say they won't adopt him out? Are you willing to do what AquaClara says we need to do?


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I know I'm jumping into this post in the middle, lol, sorry

I just looked at our map... it's too bad there's not many people through that general area. But if the dog got this far north I could take him to the OR/WA border. I think there's a pretty big Golden Rescue in SLC too if he could get that far north there could probably be arrangements to get him to Boise. 

The only thing with flying is I do think there are temperature requirements, so hopefully it's not gotten to cold in WA or anywhere the lay-overs would be.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If it is cold, he needs a letter from the vet saying he can handle temps below 45


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am going to give you the website of the rescue group:

www.grrh.org

Contact numbers are on it-I can try to sell it from here---but technically I am not the legal owner of the dog--they are. 

I did mention to one of the ladies that people from all over North America were interested in helping him. 

I am sure there would be some kind of release of liability thing involved. 

It is not that we are not interested in helping him, we are just strained in our resources. I think each one of us has done this very thing--taken a dog for this very reason--and you end up at capacity eventually.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> If it is cold, he needs a letter from the vet saying he can handle temps below 45


We just went through a stretch of below 45 degree weather, but we've warmed back up since. We're at 58 today....and should stay around there for the next month.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We understand that the rescue cannot deal with him. It's easy to be stretched thin, sadly, with all the dogs in need out there. I just hope they will release him.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

*Yep.*

Ah, that's it! Thanks Jen.

I knew there was some catch, because there was a chance Zulu wouldn't make it on his plane from CA to ID with a stop in SLC. But he was a baby CA boy and wouldn't be used to below 45 degree weather. An older dog should be fine.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ID Hannah I love your avatar... awwww (OK back to our topic)


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

njb - Try to get the rescue to waive any normal adoption fees in this case. They have no money invested in this pup - you do, but they don't! It would be a shame if they demand a fee!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Let's just hope they release him!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Let's just hope they release him!


 Yeah - that has me concerned as well.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Sigh...I have actually requested that someone else foster him--just to get a second opinion. I don't want him to lose his life just because I had a hard time with him--maybe someone else speaks better dog than I do. 

No takers from them---as it turns out--I should have never accepted the dog--because of the bylaws about dogs who we know have bitten--the lady that called me nor I knew that--we do know. 

Live and learn eh? 

Whatever we want to do, time is limited, they are supposed to pick him up in the morning because he and my foster dog got into a HUGE fight tonight--thank god I got there with the water hose while my silly 12 year old son was thinking he could break them up---no damage done. You never get 200 collective pounds of dogs--

The plan so far is to board him till Monday--when a vet can do the nasty. 

I wish I had more time, energy, knowledge and cash. Sigh...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Will the rescue let us take him?? If they will, we can handle this, I'm sure of it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Will the rescue let us take him?? If they will, we can handle this, I'm sure of it.


Yeah...let's do what we need to...talk to whoever we need to talk to...whatever.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This dog sounds like an older verison of Morgan....... I hope something can be done to help this poor dog....


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

If there is a perfect home for this dog it is someone on this forum. I really hope this dog can be saved. God bless everyone who is trying to help this dog. It is amazing how people come together to help dogs... it's really great to watch from the outside looking in. How much you want this dog is so evident Rick; I hope the dog is released!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Jen, lol. Yep, he's lucky he's so cute... but speaking of monster dogs... when a big box arrives on your doorstep in Florida, make sure it open it quickly and feed Boone, he'll be hungry!  

But seriously, I do hope this dog can be released from the rescue too. If he's just going to be PTS anyways... NJB, you've obviously done the most you can for this boy! I understand your frustration. I think anyone who's raised a golden puppy before can say they've dealt with a CRAZY puppy every now and again... But just imagine how your puppy would be if they stayed locked in a laundry for as long as this poor dog did! Boone would be a nutcase. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed :crossfing ... although Monday is really soon! :no:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm hoping to get a call from the rescue group to see if something can be worked out...

And I guess we'll go from there.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You guys are great! 

I do think this guy can be saved by someone willing to give him time and love. 

He is progressing--I can walk in the room now without a melt down-- I am not sure I want to even imagine what he has lived with before.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just feel it's all workable. I hope we can work something out...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Time is ticking on this dog's life. I hope so too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Time is ticking on this dog's life. I hope so too.


Well, then I went and made the mistake of showing the kids his pictures. So now they think the dog is ours.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is!!! He will be. I am thinking... have you talked to the rescue? Or is there plans for you to tomorrow?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I left a phone message about all this--lets hope they call me back. 

I clearly explained that the history was known etc. If you believe in God start praying...

If I was not on unemployment right now I would fly the dog up there myself...

I could say he escaped? I am not beyond lying right now...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They can release the dog to YOU, surely, and then YOU can do whatever you want with him. Maybe you could sign a form saying you release them of all liability, and essentially, they were never involved.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> They can release the dog to YOU, surely, and then YOU can do whatever you want with him. Maybe you could sign a form saying you release them of all liability, and essentially, they were never involved.


And I'll sign whatever release for you, too. I'm willing to jump in knowing the history.

Honestly, the idea of being able to post pictures of Cosmo and Samson here on the forum is really exciting.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Guys, once it's all set, please someone let me know by pm or email, I would really like to help out by sending some cash to whomever will be taking care of the shipping or handling other costs...
Joe


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I love that Twain quote--am a huge Twain fan---

If it turns out that we don't end of saving this dog I would ask anyone who love Goldens to make a donation--even small ones help to your local rescue--no matter the breed---there is a rescue group. 

We spend about 500 dollars for every dog in vet care (some lots more) before they are adopted and end up with requesting only a 200 donation--that math is not hard. 

Everyone who fosters, or works in anyway is very dedicated to the breed. There are over 2600 Golden's on petfinder within 100 miles of me....no dog deserves a life like that but considering Goldens are the old souls of dogs-they really don't deserve it. 

My other foster--Woody--was grumpy cause he needed hypothyroid meds--I am so glad I noticed his coat was way too thin--when I first met him--he was growling at trees--not a normal Golden trait. Now? You could not ask for a better example--my 3 year old grandson put his fingers up his and looked up there with flash light and all---Woody just let him--and this dog is over 100 pounds (another sign of hypothyroidism ).

It breaks all our hearts when we cant save one--it is almost always because people have screwed them up too much--


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I just find it odd that a rescue would take him in, when the owners said he has bit ????? Most dont...... I know ours wont if he is truely a biter and mean..... and in a case like yours we wouldnt let a foster home with kids , foster him.. we dont even adopt to families with kids under the age of 5.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well--we don't either--but it seems the lady that called me to go get him was not aware of this bylaw--nor was I. 

We are now. 

That being said my 12 yo is 5-7 so he is not your ordinary 12yo-

This is the catch with non profits--labor shortages--I am taking the month off after this--having been through 3 fosters in 6 weeks I need a break. 

Anyone want a kitten? My kid has a thing for rescuing knocked up cats--and my cat rescues kittens with no mom--even my cat has foster cats....the cat I can fed ex...

Technically I only own 1 dog and 1 cat...but right now I am feeding 5 cats and 3 dogs--


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, and their story on the bite incident isn't entirely clear either, right?

I really hope I get that phone call. We'll see how this all plays out...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, and their story on the bite incident isn't entirely clear either, right?
> I really hope I get that phone call. We'll see how this all plays out...


I hope your right Rick about the biting........It would be great if they were wrong and he can be helped.......and you get him........I just know from what is being told ... and how it was handled and something bad happen ... its law suitwaiting to happen......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I hope your right Rick about the biting........It would be great if they were wrong and he can be helped.......and you get him........I just know from what is being told ... and how it was handled and something bad happen ... its law suitwaiting to happen......


Well, I'll sign any release they need me to sign. I just think he should be given the chance....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Look if there is a damage done which is not reparable, then we have a topic to chat about. I would handle him carefully from the start and spend as much time as needed to make him feel welcome and home, but most importantly I would definitely give this Golden a chance. If it was simple everyone could do it.
So, thanks Rick for trying to help out.
Joe


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, I'll sign any release they need me to sign. I just think he should be given the chance....


I agree with he deserves a chance,.... In my other post it was ment about the way the rescue handle the whole thing..... not that the dog doesnt need a chance


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I had to drop out of the topic last night and go to bed - I had been up since around 3:30AM! Anyway, I just want to say again that mblonde and I will help out with the costs of getting Cosmo to Rick.

Rick, I sure hope this works out. I don't want to see you, a member of the family or Samson get hurt by just trying to do the right thing. I still think the surrendering family did something to this dog besides locking him up. It does sound as though he is making progress, and I know that once wild child Tabitha settled in and realized this was her home she got better and better each week. But, still, I am concerned .... for the dog AND for you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I will help as well... and totally agree with what bruce said....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Any news? I, too, had to crash finally!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am meeting with a rep from the group at 9am. I emailed and called about Rick--I will do my think out of the box-be resourceful sales pitch then. 

I am sure the people I deal with are willing to do anything to help save this dog--they rescued a similar dog--and have even emailed a behaviorist at Texas A&M about Cosmo--we have not heard back from the behaviorist yet. 

Now--we just have to hope TPTB will work with us and a. give him time and b. release him. 

His meltdowns are not as bad--he is making progress. He has learned to avoid Mama Cat at all costs, so he can learn. It only took getting his rear end scratched twice!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK so 45 minutes from now! We will be thinking of you!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I met with some of the staff and once they met Cosmo--the agreed to help me hatch a plan. So the answer is not no yet. 

We are going to pretty him up then introduce him to the main person---keep your fingers crossed. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree that Cosmo is a gorgeous guy! Does anyone know if we are able to use airline miles (frequent flier type of points) to ship a dog? That may help in this case, or in future rescue situations.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> Rick, I sure hope this works out. I don't want to see you, a member of the family or Samson get hurt by just trying to do the right thing. I still think the surrendering family did something to this dog besides locking him up. It does sound as though he is making progress, and I know that once wild child Tabitha settled in and realized this was her home she got better and better each week. But, still, I am concerned .... for the dog AND for you.


This dog is only a year old.....still very trainable in my mind...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I also e-mailed the rescue group and told them how interested I would be... Haven't heard anything back, though.

I will call and talk to anyone I need to......just keep me posted.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmm... would love to know what's up!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Hmm... would love to know what's up!!!


So far, nothing by e-mail....nothing by phone. But I'm patiently waiting to hear.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> So far, nothing by e-mail....nothing by phone. But I'm patiently waiting to hear.....


Rick have you tried to call them.......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Rick have you tried to call them.......


I haven't yet....only because I thought it might do more good to let NJB work that end of it....and I wasn't sure about it being Saturday, would they answer?

I'm not opposed to calling if you think I should, though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I haven't yet....only because I thought it might do more good to let NJB work that end of it....and I wasn't sure about it being Saturday, would they answer?
> I'm not opposed to calling if you think I should, though.


Wouldnt hurt to try......might get some answers quicker...do you know if they adopt out of state????


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Wouldnt hurt to try......might get some answers quicker...do you know if they adopt out of state????


I don't know for sure.....I can definitely look into it. But I think we're hoping they will waive their adoption fee due to the situation.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I don't know for sure.....I can definitely look into it. But I think we're hoping they will waive their adoption fee due to the situation.....


They might.....but the other thing is alot dont adopt out of state.....like ours will only do MO, Il, KC........ And you might get someone who is will to give you info now ....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know how true it is, but I was told that they made contact with Ric and were gonna figure something out. They agreed once they saw him that he was just too good a dog to be put down. 

I hope they are telling me the truth.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It doesnt matter if they adopt out of state. They are releaseing the dog and assuming no liability, or so I thought?


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Cosmo is listed as adoption pending on Dogster.....what's up?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Cosmo is listed as adoption pending on Dogster.....what's up?


I see that too. I wonder if that's me? I'm gonna try calling....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay.....so the "Pending Adoption" is me. I'm working on getting a number for the right person to talk to, but they did acknowledge getting my e-mail and are working on a way to make it work. They do have my phone number....and if I get the right number, I'll definitely give them a call.

They know we're all trying to work a solution to save Cosmo....

So it looks like things are in the works....it's a bit of wait and see now. Hopefully, we'll get some answer pretty soon.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Okay.....so the "Pending Adoption" is me. .



That's exciting!! Fingers crossed :crossfing


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I hope they do contact Rick. I was actually surprised by their willingness to think out of the box. They did not resist it at all. 

Fortunately for Cosmo when he met them he showed his best self and was lovey dovey and just gorgeous.... I know it is a statistically improbable phrase, but he has improved 200 percent in just a week of being able to be a dog and live in a house. 

I just really think he was locked in that laundry room more often and longer than they admit. I actually tried to get him to lay on the couch and he almost had a dog version of a panic attack. 

All I know for a fact is that I was told--we are not putting him down--just keep it on the 'down low'

Keeping him alive is the first step--now for the next.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so happy for Cosmo, but I am confused.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, I have been following this all along with my fingers crossed. Did I miss something? Where is he now? Is he still with njb or with someone else in Texas?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What's the score? Did they contact Rick?


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

I just wanted to bump this to keep it on the main page - we're all waiting to hear what's going on...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

They haven't contacted me yet, but I've been told I should hear from them by tomorrow..... I'm still feeling optimistic though...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Paws crossed that you hear from them soon!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

okay---update for everyone who is confused....


Cosmo is still in Houston, he is currently being bored at the Vets because they would not let me get him fixed and I could not get my girl fixed last week because her white blood cell count was up--Vet said she most likely has a cold or something. After she finishes her course of antibiotics I am taking her back to taking her back in and since she is at the age where could go into her first heat any day now---I can't have any accidents. 

Somebody has to get fixed! 

I was told by the folks from the rescue whom met me to take Cosmo that they are not going to put him to sleep (after they met him) but not to tell the president of the organization because she would not like it--not yet anyway. We have to sell this thing with her very carefully...they know her better--so I trust their judgment. 

They agree with my assessment that his problem is not meanness it is just excitement that gets out of hand. Poor guy just does not know proper house behavior because he has never lived in a house--laundry rooms don't count. 

When I know more I will let everyone know.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

If you need donations to get Cosmo transported or put on an airplane, please post a note so we can help this thing happen. I'm hoping it works out!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

okay--it is official--If Rick wants the dog the dog is his--

We need to move this dog out ASAP. I will be the point of contact on this one--because the organization is not officially involved. 

Now--I am willing to coordinate the efforts--and there is help available here--but

someone needs to find out how much it costs to fly the dog out--and what he needs to fly--does anyone have an example of a release form? 

What we need is a notarized statement saying you agree to hold all parties harmless, this dogs history is known to you. The more specific the better. 

About Houston--two airports-either works-- 

Lets move.....

This dog must be meant to be with Rick!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wonderful news! Here is the great advice posted by AquaClaraCanines a few pages back. Hopefully this will help. Since Cosmo is being boarded at the vet, getting the health certificate should be easier. :

"Well the current holder of the dog must book a flight and get a correctly sized crate of the right style with acceptable dishes (usually included). Bargain Hound crated at Petsmart work fine and are cheap. I fly dogs all the time.

The dog needs a health certificate for travel from a vet (easy as pie) and proof of rabies. HC is within 10 days of flight. Allow about $30.

Shipper pays shipping cost when the dog is dropped off at airport, usually at Air Cargo.

So we would collect funds and send them to the current holder of the dog."


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Getting the money to the right people is the tricky part--I think first we need to find out exactly how much the flight is going to cost. 

I can't really help with that yet because I am not sure what airport the dog will be flying into. Waiting to hear from Rick on that one. 

We do need to move quickly so the hot shots don't find out the dog is still alive. The man that took him to the vet forgot to book him under a different name. Whoops....

Am sure this will work out--lots of miracles so far for this pretty blond guy. 

BTW: nobody freak--I am taking his profile down off dogster so in case the hot shots find it--it won't be there--(i have been trying to get them to use dogster more for exposure) With my luck today would be the one day they look--


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

YOU need to call the airline, use Continental, they are pretty cheap. CALL them and get the price to ship the dog in a size 500 crate to Renton, WA


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Rick probably isn't awake yet -- I think he is outside of Seattle. You could call the airlines and check for prices. I think people would chip in to pay for the flight. The health certificate is just that he is healthy and current on his vaccinations. The vet can do that easy.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I just yahoo'd him. He didn't respond so he is asleep or gone.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am waiting for Rick to email or call me---I did both--waiting for response. 

I just need to know what airport he wants to use times etc---he and I can both work on it--we have lots of crates....and getting another one is no big deal. 

I did forget it is earlier where he is--but lol he needs to get up and get moving.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Of all the times to be asleep....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Call the airline... get a price... you dont need times for that. Hell I'll do it, but I'm sitting in class right now. I can tell you right now it's going to be around $300.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

good grief--contenial has been talking/recorded message for 10 minutes....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

whew...$359.00 plus .23 cents per pound for dog and crate....figure 100 pounds roughly--another $23--

not near as bad as i thought

The catch is that is the rate for shipment to Seattle --wonder how much a drive that would be for Rick?


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

On mapquest it looks like he is right outside of Seattle.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I think he is really close to seattle. Ok does anyone have rick's phone number? CALL AND WAKE HIM UP!!!!!:doh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I already called! I left my home and cell numbers! I sent 2 emails....lol

Lets all think CHECK YOUR EMAIL RICK together now....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We flew our dogs the other direction a few years ago, from Seattle/Tacoma to Houston on Continental. Great service with no problems.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I really hope this works out for everyone involved. Good luck with the flight plans!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder if Rick can pay for the flight on his end--and we pay for all the crates, vet certifications and weight surcharges on our end? 

Can it work like that? It should work out about equal.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Whoohooo I just got an email from Rick--he must be awake now!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When I flew Morgan last week ... the person who had the dog had to pay the airline in person with the dog there.......You might want to call the airlines and check...... I had tried to prepay it and they wouldnt let me....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> whew...$359.00 plus .23 cents per pound for dog and crate....figure 100 pounds roughly--another $23--
> 
> not near as bad as i thought
> 
> The catch is that is the rate for shipment to Seattle --wonder how much a drive that would be for Rick?


It's a ten minute drive from me to Seatac airport....so that's not a problem.

So I've been away. I had to take my wife to work and run to the bank.....and it's raining SO HARD!!!

I'm ready to do whatever we need....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My wife just told me she can't cover the money part right now because we just paid rent.....

But Joe said he could organize a fund here pretty quick.... I'm not sure how we do that.

NJB....do you have PayPal so we can get the money to you once we get it together?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

We should have the release to Rick by the morning--You can fax back the copy and mail the original (keep a copy for your records)--

We are ready to move on our end--this can happen as soon as we figure out how to pay for the plane fare. 

I see no reason why you can't have this dog in your home by Friday or sooner? 

The airline told me all they need is 24 hours notice.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I sure do have paypal....that is what I was thinking too...fastest.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I sure do have paypal....that is what I was thinking too...fastest.


I'll send Joe a PM and find out the best way to throw a fund together. And then we can just transfer the money to you via PayPal.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Update---lol....oh boy

We are going to get the dog out of boarding (everybody pray my girl does not go into heat) bring him to my house--Since as it turns out the president thinks I still have him and still wants to put him down...

THEN they are going to make me--sign responsiblity for the dog---then....lol...I can get a release from Rick....

THEN I can ship him--legally

Trick is--I cant even get the crate in my car--so they are searching for fellow conspirators to help me get the dog to the airport...

And they are hoping to get this done and the dog shipped THIS week-- 

What have I got myself into? I feel like I am a member of some kind of 'doggie under ground'


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Most airlines sell crates..... You would have to ask them if they have the right size in stock.....Just a thought


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am not an expert by any means, but I don't think that a female can become pregnant in the first few days of her cycle. See http://www.training-dog-breeds.com/canine-heat-cycle.html


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

My son just flew home from California to Ohio and brought his dog. He flew American and it was $100 for the dog. I'm not sure if it was because they had their own tickets or if that is their regular cost no matter what. I'd check them out. We were all pleased with their service.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It goes by crate size and weight.......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If you fly with the dog, it is way cheaper. The dog is baggage. Dog by himself is a lot more expensive.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I checked on American's website and the $100 fee was because they were ticketed passengers. Sorry!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

How is the idea of flying on a Saturday? That gives us a few days to get everything in order, plus then I can have someone help me get to the airport with the monster sized crate? 

Cosmo is coming back to me tonight--he will be safe from the vets needle! Julie goes to the vet Thursday to get fixed--so we should be okay.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

njb- I think that is a good idea. It gives you / everyone a little time to take a breath and get this organized / paid for in a orderly fashion. Good job!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sounds like a plan to me....

I'm still waiting to hear back from Joe in regards to getting a fund set up....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

WHOA...my head is spinning here...I just got off the phone with American Airlines....only 306! Flat rate! and get this---since he is being shipped cargo--you don't have to send me money--you can just pay for it. Simpler and cheaper. 

He has to go cargo because of the weight. 

That is what they told me. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They ALL go cargo. And in almost every case, the shipper pays. That is very unusual.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I just found this site. It might be good for future references for transporting.
http://cynthiawhittier.tripod.com/id22.htm


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe's ready to post a link for us, but we need a dollar amount for our total...

Can we give him an estimate? Is it the $306? Do we need to also cover the cost of the crate?


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

NJB where in Houston do you live ??? what airport ? Hobby or Intercontinental.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That sounds about right. I met a guy who flew with his lab on Northwest and he said he paid about $300. 

NJB, I've flown a lot with my dogs, several times out of Houston. IAH even has a pet potty area now. Try to find a nonstop flight, early morning if possible. That way there are less chances of a flight being delayed or cancelled, plus you don't have to worry about connections.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Princess Bella, I think she's closer to Hobby.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't see the dog here but posting in case you want to see other dogs...

http://grrh.org/01Available/available.htm


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You can go on the airline website and they can give you a ball park on the price....I had to call a couple airlines to get Morgan here.....Some will and will not take animals.......


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> Didn't see the dog here but posting in case you want to see other dogs...
> http://grrh.org/01Available/available.htm


WOW, there are so many dogs available there. We have ONE at ours.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am allot closer to Hobby--but will not be able to ship out of Hobby--which really sucks--the big airport is about an hour away and so massive that it is hard to find your way around. I might see if I can find one of those van taxis and park outside the airport and have them take me to where I need to go...

Yes--we do have a lot of dogs. This year we have saved 150 and have about 15 in foster at any given time. We are not the only golden rescue in Houston either. Worse yet--we got 5 more in this weekend in addition to all the dogs on the website. 

I will never understand how people can be this mean to a Golden.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I now have possession of the dog! 

FYI: the second vet said the same thing mine did--crate craze--he also thinks this guy has been locked up for a very long time. Said he is so totally fixable--just needs love and TLC.

Now--lets get him a new name. 

Suggestions?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Get in touch with a veterinary *behaviorist* and see if medication can improve his ability to learn so that you can make some headway while you have him. A true vet behaviorist is preferred over just your local vet dispensing the meds.

I'm not a fan of simply medicating dogs to "mask" the problem, but *some* dogs truly need the help of medication to enable them to be in a better state for learning. He sounds like he might be one of those dogs.

In the meantime, a strict Nothing in Life is Free program where he sits for EVERYTHING he wants will help establish some boundaries for him.

Good luck with him. Keep us posted.

-Stephanie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I now have possession of the dog!
> 
> FYI: the second vet said the same thing mine did--crate craze--he also thinks this guy has been locked up for a very long time. Said he is so totally fixable--just needs love and TLC.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm.....a new name? I hadn't even thought of that. I think I'd like to stick with Cosmo, so when we talk about him in the future, everyone will remember who he is.... 

That's not to say I'm not open to suggestions, though.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

New name is a great idea. Historically, this dog's name has probably been associated with negative things... as in, "Cosmo...NO!" "Cosmo... STOP IT!" Cosmo... BAD DOG, etc.

New name, clean slate. Easy stimulus to associate a new, positive meaning.

-Stephanie


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Actually--Lucky is not a bad idea...but then again--he had so much bad luck--

Is there a dog name that means something like 'god has delivered me from hell'? --Moses? 

We got lots of brainstormer potential folks here...am sure we can come up with just the perfect name...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> Actually--Lucky is not a bad idea...but then again--he had so much bad luck--
> 
> Is there a dog name that means something like 'god has delivered me from hell'? --Moses?
> 
> We got lots of brainstormer potential folks here...am sure we can come up with just the perfect name...


I actually don't mind the name Moses. Biblical, so it goes with Samson... I can keep looking, but that's not a bad first choice...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well it just popped right into my head...I like it. Kinda tells his story. Goes with the whole deliverance theme--cause this is what it has been for him. 

You are so wonderful for taking him into your home to love. 

I just uploaded a new photo of him--under adults. Check it out...your gonna love it.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

He is a great looking dog! It's amazing to me how Goldens can still bounce back from traumatic experiences because he looks so happy in that picture!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Moses also means "drawn from water," which seems kinda fitting for a golden....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

well...considering i live like 2 blocks from Galveston bay....prophetic eh?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> well...considering i live like 2 blocks from Galveston bay....prophetic eh?


Or that half our city is flooded..... My wife had to drive through several inches of water coming home..... 

Unless anyone comes up with any other ideas, I think I like Moses....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I was on the phone on my last post and hit post before I finished. Sorry. 

Call me quirky--but I kinda believe people (and now dogs....lol) pick their names--I would never name any of my kids till I held them. They just kinda told me...maybe it is a Mom thing--but the meaning of the name had a whole lot to do with their name because it was part of their story. Told ya I am quirky. 

I really do believe this boy is so happy to be able to be a dog. He is such a sweetheart...just has lots of anxiety because he has never been out of the laundry room. It is so amazing how much he loves people! Considering everything...

I went to check on him a few minutes ago and he is sleeping under my son's bed. Do what you want when you get him--he needs a safe place to go too--but I would not lock him in a crate--all things considered. 

Few more details--you cant pay him to leave my living room or my sons room--he won't even walk down the hall. I literally cant use the bathroom without the other 2 mobbing me (make sure you flush before you stand up). 

We might need to start another thread for this--but this would be a good time to have a plan for a dog who hates crates (for good reasons)--whom has been put back on one--taken to a strange place and managing his anxiety when he gets there. Depending on the time of day he arrives--a good long walk will help--with lots of love of course...

When I take him to the vet I will ask him about sending some anti anxiety meds with him if you want. I do think considering everything he has been through it might not be a bad idea for a couple days.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

He won't be spending any time in a crate, because I'm always home. He'll get tons of attention from the kids, and I'm sure my son will want him to sleep in his bedroom.....we'll see about that. We will have to watch how Samson takes to him. Samson loves ALL dogs, because they are just new playmates, so I'm hoping they'll just get used to each other...

He'll get lots of walks, even if it's still raining, but I think we're supposed to dry up a little by this weekend. And we've got a great neighborhood park to play at...

Another name, after scrolling through several long lists of dog names, is Sparky. The kids like that. Everyone likes Moses except for my 11 year old.... He thinks it's boring...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

njb said:


> Actually--Lucky is not a bad idea...but then again--he had so much bad luck--
> 
> ...


Lucky is NOT a good idea. I really thought I jinxed my Lucky with it.....First he was sick and almost died. Then he was squashed and sounded like he was dying.....

I just started getting shivers about it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Was this dog actually put in a crate?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Cosmo has slept in my 12yo son's room often and is fine. It is the only other room in the house beside the living room he will go into. 

I am going to keep working with him prior to his flight--my plan is to teach him (as best as I can) how to be a dog again. Get this--right now he and Mama cat are snoozing only feet from each other. Amazing huh? 

In the meantime--you might want to search your local universities who teach veterinary medicine for a behaviorist. This guy is such a wonderful dog and needs his confidence to be restored. I will be more than happy if you can find a behaviorist to provide to them whatever info I have also.

BTW: I respect whatever you end choice is about his new name--I just still think Moses fits best--all things considered.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

re: was the dog put in a crate? 

We don't know for sure--the woman of the house told me that he was kept locked in he laundry room because he shed too much...when I went to evaluate him, I noticed (could not help it) the house was HUGE, the laundry room and the back yard TINY. 

His behavior indicates he is very anxious about living in a home with people. He loves people--but truly freaked when he got to be in the living room. I mean crouching---like I am gonna be in trouble...small wonder he was driving me up a wall with the behavior. 

In retrospect--I understand why. 

I saw the laundry room--it might as well have been a crate. 

We are still trying to figure out just what happened that they decided he had to go "that day'...I did chat with them for a few and the topic of cats came up--the 'other mother' went of on a thing about how cats are better because they are "so clean."

I do know they are Katrina evacuees, from New Orleans--so in being nice we can all say their lives have all been turned upside down. 

Not that any of this excuses the downright meanness of what they did to this wonderful dog. 

Imagine how nutso our dogs would be if you shut them up in the bathroom for months?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And you should've said, in regards to the shedding, that they didn't have carpet.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I guess I'm thinking that if a dog "grew up" in a crate (tiney laundry room)....it wouldn't be in his comfortzone to be out in a big, borderless world. It might be that a crate could offer some security and comfort if done in moderation.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Yup--imagine that? I can't really---One of those fancy houses too. 

I did see when I went that they were just finishing a whole kitchen remodel--with cherry wood cabinets no less--but I figured that would make everyone too mad.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think he needs 'his place' to go when he is afraid or anxious...a safe place.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe is awesome! He's got our Save Cosmo Fund up and running:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/donations-other-help-discussion/10801-save-cosmo-fund.html


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope we will all chip in and help you out with the cost of shipping Cosmo to you.
Joe


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think a new name is a good idea also. I like Moses, but here are a few others

Asher - Hebrew; fortunate, lucky, blessed, happy

Chance - English; Fortune, luck - And you're giving him a 2nd one

Fortune - English; Luck, fate

Xavier - Arabic; Bright, new house - what he's getting 

Baruch - Hebrew; Blessed - he is now

Karsten - Greek; Blessed

I didn't get to research a name for Tinkerbell. My daughter had it picked out a year before we got the puppy.


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> I think a new name is a good idea also. I like Moses, but here are a few others
> Asher - Hebrew; fortunate, lucky, blessed, happy
> Chance - English; Fortune, luck - And you're giving him a 2nd one
> Fortune - English; Luck, fate
> ...


chance and asher sound pretty cool


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I was calling him....lol...Cosmoses last night to see how he did with it---because I was able to blend the 2 he did pretty good. 

I had not thought of being able to blend the name as a transition until I was trying to coax him into my room. 

Whatever Rick ends up calling him--he does need a fresh start.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Our fund is completely filled up. We've reached our goal, so now it's just a matter of getting the money to NJB and getting to the airport.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL--the airport is the hard part. More specifically finding the right place in it--it is HUGE. 

so many miracles have happened so far I am sure another one will happen. One that for the first time in my life keeps me from getting lost...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> so many miracles have happened so far I am sure another one will happen. One that for the first time in my life keeps me from getting lost...


I just can't believe how it's all fallen into place. I told Joe that I feel like this dog belongs to the forum now..... So I better do my part and give him a GREAT home...


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

.....and take lots of pictures to document his arrival and new life with you!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

When all this gets done..... I'd like to know how you are dealing with fostering... can you do this again, or has cosmos and the "finagling" shut you off to fostering another with this rescue group, or has it shut you emotionally off from fostering? Was this your first foster"? How is your golden baby dealing with the loss of cosmos, etc.

that is after you put him on the flight and deal with the loss for a week or two.

it's so great to see so many people come through for a defenseless golden.
Cosmo doesn't know how good he is going to have it.

thoughts and prayers winging with Cosmos

beth, moose, angel and
sandy at the bridge


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> .....and take lots of pictures to document his arrival and new life with you!


Yep....lots of pictures. You guys will know everything...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

When will you be getting the doggy?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> When will you be getting the doggy?


I believe NJB said she'd go to the airport this weekend..... It's up to her, now.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I believe NJB said she'd go to the airport this weekend..... It's up to her, now.


That's pretty exciting! Can we send you gifts for the new doggy?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you thought more about the new name?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> That's pretty exciting! Can we send you gifts for the new doggy?


:lol: Hey....I'm open to doggy presents....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Have you thought more about the new name?


I think we may have decided on Moses. Ever since NJB brought the name up, I can't get it out of my mind.....


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I thought her "Cosmoses" was pretty cool, too! Plus it would make it easier for him to respond to you by hearing his current name in there. Hey, how about "Moe" as a short form of the two names. Tabitha answered to Tabby the first time we tried it. She reconized the "Tab" part, I guess.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> I thought her "Cosmoses" was pretty cool, too! Plus it would make it easier for him to respond to you by hearing his current name in there. Hey, how about "Moe" as a short form of the two names. Tabitha answered to Tabby the first time we tried it. She reconized the "Tab" part, I guess.


Yeah.....I liked the Cosmoses, too. I'm not sure how it will evolve. The kids all thought they would call Samson, Sammie.....but that never caught on. Moe works great, too.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: Hey....I'm open to doggy presents....



Cool! I'll PM you  ~~~~


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Whew--just got back from PETCO...to get the crate. It says it is airline/live animal transport approved--lets hope so. 

I am a little worried because the lady on the phone told me they had to be able to feed the dog without opening the door. I have cant find a crate with a sliding side hatch. 

If anyone knows anything about this please let me know. I don't want to get there and not be able to get him on the plane. 

I gotta tell ya--he is making so much progress! It looks like a couple days at the vets was just what he needed for some quiet time or something. He is roaming the house now---yes he followed me to the bathroom....oh great...these dogs are as bad as kids. 

He will get all his vet stuff done Thursday morning. We are getting new rabies etc. 

Technically--there will be no paper trail connecting this dog to his former owners or the rescue group. We did this because we are not positive, and have no way of knowing why exactly they had to get rid of him that day. 

I am not even taking him to our vet. 

I am going to ask the vet about some anti anxiety meds for him during this transition. I really do think it cant hurt. 

LOL--we could call him "forum" But I still like Moses--because he has been delivered. As I said earlier-it did not dawn on me we could blend the names --but it does make a perfect transition. 

Rick--he just became Cosmoses land of milk and honey. I was not joking when I told Rick in an email that the way this all worked out was like God saying "Happy Birthday" to him. 

This really is a miracle, because Cosmoses was only hours away from being put down. Had Rick not stepped up when he did, and they being willing to innovate, well you know the rest. 

We all know that the Golden is a special dog, I call them the 'old souls' of dogs. A rescued Golden is particularly grateful. Only heaven knows why it was this dog, but should he ever do anything very noble someday, like save you from a fire, or many of the other things Goldens do in service to human kind--his story will be a great one! 

In response to some earlier questions--I am not going to stop fostering. I could use a break before some new ones though. I had told them to not call me during the month of November, since this Thanksgiving will the 5th anniversary of my son's horrific fatal accident. November is always a hard month for me. Harder to focus or be as productive as I should. 

I still know that it is the right thing, when you have problems try to focus on doing something to make the world a better place. Change of focus I guess. This has been good for me--gives me something else to think about. 

The next foster will come, but I am going to take time to process all this first. 

Everyone on this forum needs hugs and thanks...this would not have happened without a whole bunch of people coming together. 

I think it would be interesting to get list of all the locations from where people helped. I am not sure the rescue believed me when I said people from all over the U.S. were working to make this happen.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm surprised they want to be able to feed him. You'd think that they would not want to feed an animal on a plane for fear of making them sick?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think it had something to do with layovers--they even insisted I buy those water and food bowls that screw on to the side of it. 

If anyone flies their dog I sure could use some advice here.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Honestly....this is one of those stories you read about others being part of.... I just couldn't have imagined being a part of a story like this.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

When destiny knocks--open the door.

You followed your gut and did. Your sooooo gonna fall in love. 

We should start a betting pool if he cries when he first meets him. ...

I bet he does.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> When destiny knocks--open the door.
> 
> You followed your gut and did. Your sooooo gonna fall in love.
> 
> ...


It really won't be crying.....it's eye sweat of macho-ism.


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

My dad dosn't cry.... he has no emotions (except when I beat his high score :311taunt- ) It's gonna be a fun weekend. I wonder how Samsons gonna react to the new dog.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

SamsonsBestFriend said:


> My dad dosn't cry.... he has no emotions (except when I beat his high score :311taunt- ) It's gonna be a fun weekend. I wonder how Samsons gonna react to the new dog.


Hold on a second......I'm looking for that "Ban User" button.... :lol:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

NJB -- If the crate is the hard plastic kind, you should be fine. We had to use the Extra Large for Reyna, who was just 55 pounds. 

Here are some other things they'll insist on: 
1. Plan to put some newspaper on the bottom of it, or towels if you don't think he'll chew it. They want something absorbant. What I've discovered is that it's mostly for the water that will most likely spill. 
2. The food thing is for layovers or delays. You'll need to put one serving of food in a baggie and tape it to the top of the kennel, along with feeding instructions (amount). They'll also want to know the time of his last feeding. 
3. They want him to have water. Here's what I would do: Freeze a block of ice to put into his water dish, or better yet freeze water IN the dish. That way it's not sloshing around everywhere. 

Hope this helps! 
Robin


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks--I just don't want anything to go wrong!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry for not having beeng involved in this wonderful, amazing, miracle post!

I did not clicked on it because of the title: "Kennel craze"
I thought it was some professional breeder's discussions... 

From now on I will not be prejudice again and will click on every new post just to have a quick peek (if I've got time of course)...

I will now go to the new post: "moving day"!


----------

